# Lecteur superdrive G5 x 1.8 en panne



## BBh (9 Mai 2010)

Bonjour a tous,

Voilà mon soucis, Le lecteur super drive est en panne, quand j'y insère un cd ou dvd, le lecteur bloque plusieurs fois et rejette le cd.
Pour info ower PC G5 dual 2x1.8 (2003), lecteur super drive, 1,5 Go de mémoire, DD 160 Go. 
Système : Léopard 10.5.8

Alors si vous avez une idée, merci  d'avance..


----------



## iMacounet (9 Mai 2010)

Moi j'aurais l'idée de le changer.


----------



## BBh (9 Mai 2010)

Euh ! a oui et quelle lecteur vous me conseiller pour le G5 ??


----------



## iMacounet (9 Mai 2010)

Démonte déja celui d'origine.

Il me semble qu'il ya plusieurs tailles de lecteurs.

Pense que c'est de l'IDE.


----------



## BBh (9 Mai 2010)

Je ne sais pas trop..
pour info: PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-106D


----------

